# How Much Weight Did You Gain?



## BabyBumpAhead

As we embark on this journey of carrying multiples, I thought it might be fun to do a survey of weight gain for those who've been in our shoes in the past.

Sooo...some questions for the moms of multiples!

How many babies?

Pre-Preggo Weight:
First Trimester Gain:
Total Weight Gain:
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth):

How long did it take for you to get the weight off?


----------



## Wind

How many babies? 2

Pre-Preggo Weight: 145 pounds
First Trimester Gain: 20 pounds
Total Weight Gain: 100 pounds
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): Birth at 38+3, weights were The babies were 6 pounds 12 ounces and 7 pounds 6 1/2 ounces. 

How long did it take for you to get the weight off? At 6 1/2 months I have 20 to go and I have put virtually no effort into it.


----------



## arj

For me so far it has been:

Two babies:
Pre-Preggo Weight: 134lbs
First Trimester Gain:2lb
Total Weight Gain: At 28weeks 40lbs
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): I am guessing that both babies will be 7lb each and my total weight gain will be at LEAST 50-55lb. We'll see! (babies at 28 week scan are 3lb4 and 3lb1)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Two babies, I'm afraid I don't know trimester gains. I weighed myself every week but didn't record it like I did with my singleton. These are the figures that I know...

118lb pre pregnancy
145lb at 37+4, induction day
122lb the day after the birth
27lb total weight gain
4lb14 and 4lb15 babies


I literally left hospital with a concaved very soft feeling tummy. I've always struggled to keep weight on and was really hoping not to lose it all!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I started at 150 and am currently 167 at 26 weeks. Was hoping to gain more but I'm just never ever hungry and can't eat much before getting stuffed. But my babies seem to be doing well anyway and are estimated to weigh 2 pounds a piece at 26 weeks.


----------



## _Vicky_

Two babies
Pre preg 150
Weight gain 70lbs!!!!!! 
Birth weight 5lb4 and 5lb12 

Lost 42lb very easily - finally after two years I am tackling the other 28lb!!! I seriously ate for three though and am a foodie through and through my weight gain and retention is all about greed not about pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## loveacupcake

Pre-Preggo Weight: 125lb
First Trimester Gain: -4lbs I had no appetite and was sick 24/7 
Total Weight Gain: 32lbs at 37+1
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): the boys were 5lb 8oz and 7lb 1oz

The day before I was discharged from the hospital I found a scale and I was 5lbs over my starting weight. Now at one month pp I am down 2lbs from prepreg. Hope to lose 5 more to be at my ideal weight. I ate what I wanted while pregnant but found I just didn't have room to pig out. I was all baby/stomach. I'm on the short side so I just grew out front.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - started at around 150Ibs, and gained 34Ibs by 38wks.

Boys were 7 13 and 8 13 and immediate weight loss after delivery was 26Ibs (boys plus placentas and water etc must have weighed that much).

Remaining 6Ibs has stayed with me, but only because I haven't made an effort to shift it and have a tendency to munch calorific foods when tired (which I was for the first year after their birth). I know that with some swimming and less choccy biscuits it will go easily enough lol xxx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Two babies
Prepreggo Weight: 118 lbs
Total Weight Gain: 54 lbs
Birth Weights: 5 lbs 14oz & 6 lbs 2oz at 37 weeks

4 months after delivery: 130 lbs (and looking better than 118lbs... HELLO BOOBIES!!!) No stretch marks, no twin skin, belly flat, Yee Haw!


----------



## arj

Mom.to.Many said:


> Two babies
> Prepreggo Weight: 118 lbs
> Total Weight Gain: 54 lbs
> Birth Weights: 5 lbs 14oz & 6 lbs 2oz at 37 weeks
> 
> 4 months after delivery: 130 lbs (and looking better than 118lbs... HELLO BOOBIES!!!) No stretch marks, no twin skin, belly flat, Yee Haw!

Ok I'll have what you had please! I'll probably have a 55lb weight gain, and would love babies at those weights and that gestation, with no stretch marks or twin skin! Oh and Ill take the giant boobies too :D 

Tho what I predict is a 55lb gain, 8lb babies at 38 weeks, and a 20lb loss with a big fat belly and stretchies!


----------



## ajlucky

I am 27 weeks right now and I have gained about 40lbs. My babies are at about the 2lbs each. We will wait and see how much more I gain.


----------



## Bumblebee117

How many babies? 2

Pre-Preggo Weight: 67kg (147lbs)
First Trimester Gain: 3kg (6.6lbs)
Total Weight Gain: 21kg (46lbs)
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): 2.4kg (5lbs6oz) and 2.6kg (5lbs12oz)

How long did it take for you to get the weight off? 10 weeks and now at nearly 16 weeks pp I weigh 63kg (138lbs) thanks to breastfeeding! :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Bumblebee117 said:


> How many babies? 2
> 
> Pre-Preggo Weight: 67kg (147lbs)
> First Trimester Gain: 3kg (6.6lbs)
> Total Weight Gain: 21kg (46lbs)
> Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): 2.4kg (5lbs6oz) and 2.6kg (5lbs12oz)
> 
> How long did it take for you to get the weight off? 10 weeks and now at nearly 16 weeks pp I weigh 63kg (138lbs) thanks to breastfeeding! :)

This makes me feel better!! I have already gained ~3lbs at 8wks and was getting worried that gaining 5-6lbs in the first tri would mean I was destined to gain way too much and never get it off! You give me hope. :) 

How's double-breastfeeding going? My hopes of exclusive breastfeeding were crushed after I found out it was twins but I've seen lots of success stories and am starting to feel better and more hopeful about it.


----------



## arj

BabyBumpAhead you should be able to exclusively feed, I read in a twin book that your body produces extra mammary glands for twins based on placenta weight, so you will have more milk from day 1 than if you had just a singleton. I hope that I can BF exclusively (gotta lose that weight somehow lol)


----------



## Bumblebee117

breastfeeding is going great - although my son had a bottle of expressed milk once and since then he cries for a bottle and I have to say that I can't pump every day so he gets some formula too. but for 10 weeks I exclusively breastfed them and Ella still is ebf. 

It was his own choice to take the bottle so I don't feel too guilty... 

You'll love bf'ing and don't worry about supply, I could have fed my twins plus another pair or so LOL, our bodies are designed to carry twins AND feed them! :) 

xxx


----------



## JaniceT

How many babies? Twins 

Pre-Preggo Weight: 53.5 kg
First Trimester Gain: I think it was about 8 kg
Total Weight Gain: As of 29 Weeks, am now 72.2 kg. gain of 21.3 kg.
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): currently girl is 1.4 kg, boy is 1.6 kg

How long did it take for you to get the weight off? Will know later


----------



## Kasal

Twins
Pre-Preggo Weight: 140lbs
First Trimester Gain: No idea =\
Total Weight Gain: Im now at 28 weeks and have put on 2 stone 3lb so 31lbs so far. Twins estimated weight is 2.6lb and 2.4lb, i hope they get a bit bigger thats tiny!


----------



## apple84

How many babies? 2

Pre-Preggo Weight: 145lbs
First Trimester Gain: can't remember
Total Weight Gain: 63lbs
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): 5lbs14oz & 5lbs8oz at 36+3

How long did it take for you to get the weight off?[/QUOTE] at 4 months postpartum I have lost 45lbs. 18lbs still to go.

I'm also exclusively bfing. Dont listen to all the horror stories. It might not work out for every twin mom, but many do manage to ebf. I had enough milk for triplets the first few months. My biggest tips are to hand express colostrum as much as possible in the first 3 days after birth and breastfeed and pump as often as you can. Also don't let anyone else feed them for the first little bit. It's tempting to get more sleep, but even one missed feed in the beginning can affect your future milk supply.


----------



## beckyboo1980

How many babies? - 2 Gorgeous boys - Beau and Maddox

Pre-Preggo Weight: 11 stone 7 lbs
First Trimester Gain:1.5 stone/ 21 lbs!!!
Total Weight Gain:3 stone 3 lbs / 45 lbs
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): Born at 37+5 weeks at 7lb6oz and 6lb9oz.

How long did it take for you to get the weight off? A week after the birth I was 28lbs down. Boys are now 6 months old and slowly chipping away at the last 7lbs:wacko:!!!!!

PLease don't worry about your weight gain. I was obsessed with it and so paranoid I was putting on too much - especially in the first 12 weeks!!! However, weight gain slowed right down towards the end and healthy weight gain mostly leads to healthy weight babies as you can see!!!

Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## booboo42

How many babies? - 2 

Pre-Preggo Weight: 168lbs (alread carrying a bit too much as was down with TTC!)
First Trimester Gain:5lbs
Total Weight Gain: 56lbs
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): Born at 35+3 4lb8 and 5lb3

How long did it take for you to get the weight off? got home from hospital 11 days later down 24lbs, lost nothing at all the next 4 months. joined wieght watchers and now have another 14lbs off. 14lbs more to go to get pre-preg then on to the other bit!


----------



## arj

booboo42 said:


> How many babies? - 2
> 
> Pre-Preggo Weight: 168lbs (alread carrying a bit too much as was down with TTC!)
> First Trimester Gain:5lbs
> Total Weight Gain: 56lbs
> Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): Born at 35+3 4lb8 and 5lb3
> 
> How long did it take for you to get the weight off? got home from hospital 11 days later down 24lbs, lost nothing at all the next 4 months. joined wieght watchers and now have another 14lbs off. 14lbs more to go to get pre-preg then on to the other bit!

Did you breastfeed?


----------



## booboo42

managed 3 weeks BF but made no difference!


----------



## Fiord

Pregnant with twins

Pre preggo weight 81kg (178lbs)
1st trimester gain 2.2kg (5lbs)
Total gain so far (am 36 +2) is approx 30kg (65lbs)
Twins estimated weights are 6lbs and 6.4 lbs

Intend to bf exclusively for 3 months. Due to be induced in 5 days. Nervous of the weight gain as was in peak condition and best shape of my life before pregnancy and stayed very active throughout, have only now just had my last day at work but obviously, 2 healthy babies is the most important thing, will get my body back, just hoping I get it as easy as some of the people posting here. Will certainly work hard at it.

I just need to get in to labour now :-!


----------



## fidgets mammy

I was 8 1/2 stone at my 10wk appointment, im 34wks now and 11st10. Ive put on 3st3lb!!!!!


----------



## TTCnum2

Soooo I answered another thread like this a few days ago... I think over in Third Tri section(excpet it wasnt twin centered or for those whoa already had theirs lol)... and Just realized I totally lied!!!!:haha: (on accident lol) More like had bad baby brain and forgot how to count!!!! I have actually gained LESS then I had originally thought. I have gained 19lbs at 34 weeks. I started at 207lbs and at my 34 weeks checkup on monday I weighed 226lbs. 
For some reason though, at my 33w appt the week before, i was 223 and thought I had gained 23lbs, even knowing I started at 207:dohh:. I counted up 3 to 210, then thought to myself "now add 20 to get 23 as I weigh 223 and i just counted 3" HAHA wow... Yea, I deff. forgot how to count. But I'm very excited to realize I've only gained 19lbs!:happydance:
sooo

How many babies? 2
Pre-Preggo Weight: 207
First Trimester Gain: -5lbs
Total Weight Gain: so far 19lbs
Babies Wt (and Wks at Birth): ask me in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## fidgets mammy

i need to adjust mine. 

ive put on another 2lb

im now 11st 12 from 8st 7.

im disgusted in myself.


----------

